# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Looking for dreamgril

## David_Armenia

Hello my firiends, Need your help.
Met a girl in London on June 22 2013. Have no information about her, except for 1 photo together.
Can you advise how can i find her?  :Sad 2:

----------

